# You all are just plain crazy!



## pacnwsteve

I did my first round of ABT's today, stuffed the peps with some cream cheese and pepper jack.  All I have to say is those of you who can take the heat of these things are friggin' nuts.  the mouth is on fire!  I am usually a huge fan of spicy food.  What a bunch of nuts you  all are!  Any hints on how to take down the heat to a responsible, PG-13 level for a guy like me?


----------



## fireguy

did you remove the seed????


----------



## minn.bill

you must remove the seeds that is where the heat is.


----------



## pacnwsteve

How completely appropriate that "fireguy" is the first reply.  Yep, I seeded the jalapenos.  I have had poppers before with no problem but these came out real hot. Maybe a combo of the pepper and the pepper jack.

Anyone ever stuff more mild peppers like Anaheims to deal with heat issues?


----------



## mavrick813

I've had Pablanos smoked with cream cheese and bacon before. 

Mike


----------



## richtee

Pull up yer skirt, Sally...sheesh  ;{)


----------



## fireguy

boy... i always seed and pull that fiberous veiny stuff (dont know what you call it) and never have more than a few that still bite... course I like heat.... dont know what else to tell ya... maybe one of these other guys have a suggestion. sorry... good luck


----------



## fireguy

otherwise what he said!!!


----------



## coyote

use bell peppers..


----------



## davenh

You could use the whole ones in the jars, they have less bite to them. We always have some on hand for tacos. Some fresh ones seem hotter than others 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. 

I grew some in the garden last year and I couldn't eat them, ones from the previous year were ok for me.


----------



## chrome

Always get rid of the seeds and veins.
Some peppers can be hotter than others. I've bought jalapenos that had no bite at all, and I've bought some that were very hot.


----------



## pacnwsteve

Great replies.  You all crack me up. I had a couple that were great, just a nice bite, but others that came out hotter than heck.  Maybe the problem was not enough cold beer---problem solved?  have a great weekend.


----------



## desertlites

Sally-LOL-ya some hotter than others-use a milder pepper maybe.


----------



## fireguy

PacNW"Sally" er I mean Steve, I hope you find the appropriate peppers for your little taste buds.... LMAO... ok ok sorry..... man people can be so insensitive 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ... really though let us know if you find something you like better. good luck!!


----------



## grillin_all_day

i've had some that tasted like green peppers...no bite at all. but then again, i like the hot stuff (once ate a whole habenero on a bet...won't be doing that again!)


----------



## vlap




----------



## dadwith4daughters

Pac...gee, the water's a little rough around here. Can't tell you I didn't LOL at a few of these of posts. You might want to try keeping those guys on the cooker longer. The longer Jal's cook, the milder they get. Another suggestion-which may just get me in the same water you're in now-is to microwave'em for 2 minutes before filling and Q'n. Get the cooking started early. Good Luck, Sheila.


----------



## richtee

Hey  true on the cooking, but never thought of a slight nuke... BEFORE ya fill 'em I assume. You'd have cheese everywhere..LOL! Good point Dad!

Oh, and on edit... like the oven, the micro is a tool. ALOT less useful I.M.O., but it has a few GREAT uses... let the flaming begin  heh! Or nuking?!?


----------



## 1894

I've only done a few batches of abt s , and agree that once in a while, you will get some extra hot jalops 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 So far though , I've always cut them in half lengthwise , then with a small spoon scooped out the seeds AND veins , a quick rinse under running water , pat dry and fill.  Haven't had a "burner" yet


----------



## baker2828

AHHH the pepper, quite a unique little vessel. I grow many varieties each year and the mighty *Capsaicin* is a tough little soldier. The seeds believe it or not are not the main source of heat its the mylene or the "vien" that runs along the sides of the inner wall. *Capsaicin* will still be in the pepper but if you take a spoon and scrape the inner walls or another instrument depending on the size of the pepper it will remove the majority of the heat. Just my .02 hope that helps.


----------



## vlap

Thank you!


----------



## waysideranch

Wow, they mistreated you something terrible.  Funny thou.  Cook longer.  You must train yourself to eat the finer things in life.  Good luck.


----------



## bb53chevpro

AH, The AWESOME ABT. these things are great. The hotter... the better. If I don't get a tear running down my face, it ain't hot enough.


----------



## jdfire40

We have 4 different types of pepper plants & 2 of each plant (8 total plants) this year.  The peppers from one of our jalapeno plants isn't hot at all & the peppers from our other one is pretty warm.  Seems to happen each year with all of our plants.  One will be HOT & the other will not too bad.  Although this year both of our habanero plants are HOT AS HELL!


----------



## bbqgoddess

lmao!
What I do is take a metal baby spoon and scrape the membrane out after you have taken out the seeds. put your hands in sandwich baggies cuz you don't want to do that unarmed....bad things could happen....
also I have tried pablanos, they are just not as hearty as a jap and will need way less time, I am going to "assume" since I have not tried one, that an anehiem would be much like a papblano...stix with the japs, don't put the pepper jack, throw that in your fattie!! Since your putting abts in your piehole I see you are 100% good to hear!!


----------



## flyin'illini

Pac,  My first batch of 20 on the ECB were crowded so some got more heat/smoke than others.  I found that the ones that got more 'done' were not as zippy.  I will do better to get the seeds/veins out next too. (probably cut length-wise into 'boats' as suggested by a few here as well)

Good luck.


----------



## baker2828

BBQGODDESS;212147 said:
			
		

> lmao!
> What I do is take a metal baby spoon and scrape the membrane out after you have taken out the seeds. put your hands in sandwich baggies cuz you don't want to do that unarmed....bad things could happen....
> 
> This is true i put up 10 1/4 lb bags of habenaro after deseeding thats 4 plants and close to 200-300 peppers and didn't wear gloves.....absolute mistake I paid for that for 2 days absolute horror I tried everything but nothing works.......deal with the pain or be smart and wear gloves...USE GLOVES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1894

Reminds me of a guy from hunting camp.  Over the course of many years I think he hit every small town meat market between his home and the two hour trip to camp looking for hot sausage.  For him , and I quote* " If it don't make my bald spot sweat , it ain't hot enough "  *


----------



## supervman

It's called veins. 
The most heat is in the seeds and the veins. 

ABT's rock by the way.


----------



## chrome

LOL I have to agree (from experience)...
Gotta have it hot.


----------



## jermz

I'm amazed no one has posted the trick of all tricks .... and it works ...

The first batch of these I made everyone that ate them was tearing up and saying oh their too hot, too spicy, BLAH BLAH BLAH. I like em a little spicy so I didn't really mind but since it's usually not only me I'm cooking for I had to find a solution. 

SO I was reading somewhere online (another site maybe) that after you "canoe" them and de-vein and de-seed them, Rinse them in water and then toss them in a bowl and cover them with Milk. Let them soak in the milk for a few hours and then rinse them under cold water again before stuffing them. 

So the second (and 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6th) batch I've made were all done using the Milk Soak and everyone was pleasantly surprised at how much more mild they were. (I kept a few outta the milk for me)

Try it and report back! 

JeRmZ


----------



## chris_harper

I use a potato peeler to seed/vein mine. I can get all the seeds and veins out that way. I also wear nitrile gloves. 

 One way to tell if the jap will be hot or not, is too look at it. If it has little white "cracks" (that is how it looks, like it is cracked) it will be hot. If it is smooth, it will not be as hot. A guy from Mexico told me that. 

I have tried anaheim peppers, and poblanos. They were ok, but I prefer japs.


----------



## gorillagrilla

trying to tame em up f/ some tender toungs


----------



## tn_bbq

This might sound weird, but I've noticed the jalepeno peppers i bought at the store (WallyWorld & Kroger) this year appear to be much hotter than in years past.


----------

